# Will C&C cages with tops work for Rats?



## Brandon16166

I was going to get a guinea pig but they need hay and im alergic to that soI am getting rats. but will my C&C cage work for the rat? the grids are not 1"x1" they are made out of mesh.


----------



## yonksgirl

Could you please post a pic and the dem?


----------



## reachthestars

If the grids are smaller than 1x1 than it should be fine . Actually, a fair amount of rat people like using them, I would if I could find smaller grids locally.














































Hope these are enough examples fo ryou . Sorry for the picture overload, a friend of mine collects pictures of different cages.


----------



## Phobie

That blue one (first picture) is super!


----------



## madeittothemoon

Phobie said:


> That blue one (first picture) is super!


Agreed!


----------



## lilspaz68

Ahh you're talking those mesh grids like these


----------



## Brandon16166

would it be better to put my cage togeather with the connectors or zipties


----------



## reachthestars

I would say zipties, as those connectors can leave some extra space . Don't want to risk babies getting out!


----------



## Brandon16166

can i use towels as a bedding and just lay it across the bottom.


----------



## CaptainFlow

Brandon16166 said:


> can i use towels as a bedding and just lay it across the bottom.


Depends on how actively your rats dig! I made a temporary cage for my girls out of that material, it worked out pretty well I think, except that they looooved to get in between and under the layers of fabric I'd used, and then the pee wasn't absorbed, and it was just a general pain. 

And I used the connectors- not sure how young your rats are, but mine were about 6 weeks, and I didn't see any chance of escaping, myself.


----------



## mopydream44

*don't mean to take over* but reachthestars do you have instructions on how to make those cages??? I think that might be the solution to my problem!


----------

